# Any advice on finding work opportunities/ Internship in South Africa?



## emmanuel_muzira (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey Guys

I am a graduate engineer with a MSc in Mechanical Engineering and a BEng in Automotive engineering, both from UK based universities. In the 3 years since i finished studying, I haven't been able to find any internship/ job opportunities related to what I studied and have been doing various jobs that offer no promotion opportunities, a challenge or career progression. 

I have decided to apply for jobs in Africa, where my qualifications would be taken into greater consideration as compared to Europe, plus there is a chance to practice and further my engineering skills to help me advance my career. 

What advice would you give to me ? What is the best way of obtaining an opportunity ? 

Believe me, I have tried applying for jobs and internships via websites, even emailing companies direct requesting an internship. I've even gone as far as going to an embassy to seek some advice but to no avail. I'm fluent in English and have some understanding of Portuguese and do have some engineering work experience under my belt. i also keep myself active doing various projects and short courses. 

I know this question has been asked time and time again and I keep hearing the "don't give up, keep applying" advice but I've been doing it for three years and nothing has come out of it. Also, I know people keep using the "I'm a hard worker, fast learner" rhetoric in their statements, but my experience has made me into a potential employee that has completed and can handle more than what a lot of people have gone through, engineering and otherwise.

This isn't me being boastful or prideful, this is me just asking for a chance to prove himself and to make a career out of engineering.

Anything advice will help

Thanks guys

Emmanuel


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Emmanuel,
Have you heard of Critical skills visa? If not make some research or visit topics in that forum. You will find golden tips and an answer from people experience.
Good luck


----------



## emmanuel_muzira (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello ****il

Thank you for your advice. I will do research on that. 

Emmanuel


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Emmanuel, 

I suggest that you contact the ECSA to see whether they are willing to register you as a member. Once you have registered, you will easily obtain a critical skills work visa for SA, provided your general documents are compliant.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

emmanuel_muzira said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am a graduate engineer with a MSc in Mechanical Engineering and a BEng in Automotive engineering, both from UK based universities. In the 3 years since i finished studying, I haven't been able to find any internship/ job opportunities related to what I studied and have been doing various jobs that offer no promotion opportunities, a challenge or career progression.
> 
> ...


Have you visited Africa? Or even South Africa? It is very different to the UK. I know some people in the USA that have sent out 100s of resumes and only gotten a few bites. Some people are doing things completely different to what they studied.

I would look at your resume. See if you need to have a professional writer look over it. Apply for everything, and follow up after you have applied. Create a Linkedin if you don't have one. Sign up for job alerts.

It is challenging to land a job in South Africa. Especially when you are applying from overseas. I would first visit South Africa, and see if it's a place you would enjoying living then take the suggestions of seeing if you could get a critical skills visa.


----------



## emmanuel_muzira (Oct 16, 2015)

thanks for the advice. I have family and friends down there and they have said that life there is better when compared to Europe. I am planning to go here before the end of this year as well.

I have also had 3 professionals look over my CV in the past two months and have created a linkedin profile. What I'm trying to do is to increase my experience by getting a job, internship or at least working somewhere for free to add onto my CV.

It's a challenge, but i will get there


----------

